# Freezing Cold and Extremely Tired



## faille

I've been absolutely freezing cold for about the last three or four weeks now and nothing I do seems to warm me up.

I have to have jumpers on all the time and at night when I'm watching telly, although I have a spare duvet cover wrapped round me I'm still shivering!


I'm also dropping off at 8pm everynight without fail and won't wake up until my oh wakes me up as it's "bedtime". I cannot stay awake no matter how hard I try lol it's quite embarasing and my oh has started to call me lazy bum... (only winding me up, he knows I can't help it!!). It's soooo hard for me to get out of bed at the weekends too, all I wanna do is sleep!


Anyone else like this??


----------



## dannydustcart

Aww honey. I am the same. Been to bed twice today and had naps. Went to bed at 8.30 last night and woke up at 7.30 still tired!!
(i mean, i do have to get up for the loo a few times a night...)

But ive been wearing coats when ppl around here are in shorts and teeshirts. and i had to put heating on this morning. So maybe it is a hormone thing.


----------



## dannydustcart

btw.. my first was born in kent :)
medway maritime


----------



## LongRoadAhead

faille said:


> I've been absolutely freezing cold for about the last three or four weeks now and nothing I do seems to warm me up.
> 
> I have to have jumpers on all the time and at night when I'm watching telly, although I have a spare duvet cover wrapped round me I'm still shivering!
> 
> 
> I'm also dropping off at 8pm everynight without fail and won't wake up until my oh wakes me up as it's "bedtime". I cannot stay awake no matter how hard I try lol it's quite embarasing and my oh has started to call me lazy bum... (only winding me up, he knows I can't help it!!). It's soooo hard for me to get out of bed at the weekends too, all I wanna do is sleep!
> 
> 
> Anyone else like this??

Aww hun! I know exactly how you feel! Iv been practicly living in my huge thick dressing gown for the last few weeks! Constantly feeling cold all the time!Even now its been sunny(which makes a change in Devon lol)
And as for feeling tired?Iv slept more the last month than I have for the previous 5 lol! I feel tired all the time too even though im sleeping so much,Everything is exaughsting!Even taking the dog for a walk.
Im hoping within the next few weeks things will pick up for the both of us:)! Remember it will be worth it in the end!:D
Hope you feel better soon
XAshleighX


----------



## Becca L

Don't want to worry anybody, but it's a bit unusual to be feeling cold when you are pregnant - mums to be usually feel hotter than normal. It might be worthwhile getting a blood test to check your thyroid function, because being cold and tired can be a symptom of low thyroid levels. When you're pregnant your thyroid needs to work overtime to give the baby what it needs. If your thyroid isn't quite doing its job, it's nothing to worry about - you can take thyroxine which is perfectly natural and safe for the baby. In some countries, your thyroid levels are checked automatically when you are pregnant. 

I have been taking thyroxine for about 10 years and when I am pregnant I have to take a little bit more than usual. 

Hope you are feeling warmer with lovely weather this weekend!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Bless you!

I feel exactly the same....I am sat in the house now on a glorious sunny day....with my fleece on!

I am nodding off around 8pm too every night without fail. I find myself apologising to my hubs all the time as I feel like I am really bad company!:blush:

Yesterday I went to town for a few hours and when I got back I was shattered. I fell asleep really early on the sofa and found it really hard to go upstairs to bed when hubs told me to go upstairs. It took alot of effort to clean my teeth and get my PJ's on!

I guess you have to look at it as a good thing though that your body is working hard to look after little one! Thats what I think and it makes me feel a whole lot less guilty!

:hugs:


----------



## SweetiePie

Glad its not just me then! I am always freezing as well and totally exhausted all the time, which I know is normal. Just never remember being cold during my last 2 pregnancies!


----------



## dannydustcart

Ill mention it to my midwife then.. thankis


----------



## ajarvis

I've been cold lately too, and for me that's odd. Never associated it to the pregnancy lol, but I guess it is if it's common.


----------



## faille

Thanks for the replies, glad it's not just me!! (not that I'm glad you're all suffering the same but you know what I mean!)





Becca L said:


> Don't want to worry anybody, but it's a bit unusual to be feeling cold when you are pregnant - mums to be usually feel hotter than normal. It might be worthwhile getting a blood test to check your thyroid function, because being cold and tired can be a symptom of low thyroid levels. When you're pregnant your thyroid needs to work overtime to give the baby what it needs. If your thyroid isn't quite doing its job, it's nothing to worry about - you can take thyroxine which is perfectly natural and safe for the baby. In some countries, your thyroid levels are checked automatically when you are pregnant.
> 
> I have been taking thyroxine for about 10 years and when I am pregnant I have to take a little bit more than usual.
> 
> Hope you are feeling warmer with lovely weather this weekend!

When I saw my dr when I first got my bfp I mentioned the fact that I'm always cold now and also I was suffering really badly from constipation so she sent me for a blood test.. I've got to call them tomorrow to find out what the results are but she said I could have hypothyroidism or be anemic.. but she wasn't certain either way - guess I'll see in the next few days.

Anyone else reading this, she didn't say it's dangerous, it can just cause complications I think so she wanted to be certain as early as possible. If I don't have either, I don't know what the next step is!


----------



## Rah

This is me as well
I have been wearing layers and wrapped in the spare quilt watching tv (dog loves the quilt lol)
Hubby has been really good asking if i want the heating on even though hes sat in shorts i say no i feel guilty making him hotter than he already is 
So at the mo im sat with a nice thick jumper on while hubby is sitting outside lol so tempted to get into bed though!

Good info on the thyroid, i will ask to be tested when i go cant harm can it


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im just the same. I woke up at 3.30pm today, whoops!


----------



## emzlouize

omg i am ALWAYS cold now that i am pregnant hehe glad to hear its not just me! xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

I am like this when carrying a girl!! I swear my bones do be cold and I cannot move for feeling shattered, literally eyes rolling in my head trying to keep them open lol.


----------



## Raqual24

I've also been way colder that usual and struggle to get warm. I get home from work at 17:00, turn my electric blanket on and stay in bed the rest of the evening - passing out at like 19:00.
I know that I have had a slightly underactive thyroid before I got pregnant, I wonder if pregnancy makes it worse?


----------



## Mama1985

Woah, me too, well i find that I go from being freezing cold, to warm, then cold again, its just wierd, one minute ive got my jumper, warm trousers and blanket on, then i get too warm and have to take my blanket off lol

ive been alot more tired as well!!! i try to be in bed by 10 by sometimes i end up doing something, then when i do go to bed i have a headache! Yikes, I should stop that really loll

Nice to know that some people are going through the same thing!


----------



## dannydustcart

We are a big bunch of freezer pops lol!!


----------



## Faerie

Last pregnancy I was very tired but can't remember ever feeling cold like this. I've heard it's quite normal to feel cold in the first few weeks and then start getting hot around end of 1st beginning of 2nd tri.

I know that I'm borderline hypothyrodic, and have been stamping my feet here trying to get seen by a Dr because of it. Finally will have an appointment tomorrow, hopefully they will actually give me my meds.


----------



## Mama1985

dannydustcart said:


> We are a big bunch of freezer pops lol!!

lol! oh my god too true!!! *shivers* I might need another jumper actually lol Im still cold!!! Be right back ladies lol:blush:


----------



## classyburd

I have been flitting between hot flushes and really cold :(


----------



## faille

Just wanted to let you girls know that my blood test come back saying that I'm anemic and it isn't a thyroid problem - might be worth you asking your dr's about this as well? 

Everyone I've spoken to about feeling cold like this has said it isn't "normal" so it might be worth checking with your dr to see if theres anything else going on?

Not sure how 'severe' it is as they posted my prescription to me, but they've put me on Ferrous Sulphate...


----------



## classyburd

Think im just generally run down, body is working overtime at the mo afterall and i havnt been sleeping well.


----------



## bethyb

i think its cuz im hardly eating so my body doesnt have much fuel in it!


----------



## classyburd

yes same here bethy


----------



## bethyb

ive gone off coffee and choclate??? Unheard of! - pretty much everything, for the past two days ive maanged a crisp sandwich, toast and today ive managed super noodles!!! lol random :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yesterday i was Frezzzing cold, i got the duvet downstairs and slept all day long, Then i watched the soaps, had dinner and went to bed at about 8 lol


----------



## bethyb

lucky you... i have a toddler to look after and all i wanna do is curl up to montel :)


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

faille said:


> Just wanted to let you girls know that my blood test come back saying that I'm anemic and it isn't a thyroid problem - might be worth you asking your dr's about this as well?
> 
> Everyone I've spoken to about feeling cold like this has said it isn't "normal" so it might be worth checking with your dr to see if theres anything else going on?
> 
> Not sure how 'severe' it is as they posted my prescription to me, but they've put me on Ferrous Sulphate...

I am glad to have found this thread! I was anemic before getting pregnant, so now I know I just need to up my dose of iron pills. Thanks ladies! 

Even so, I am off to the Gap tomorrow to buy some corduroy's and sweaters! A good reason to shop :happydance:

JM


----------



## 6lilpigs

bethyb said:


> ive gone off coffee and choclate??? Unheard of! - pretty much everything, for the past two days ive maanged a crisp sandwich, toast and today ive managed super noodles!!! lol random :)

Super noodles!!! I lived off these in my first pregnancy, I'm off to check the cupboards now lol.


----------



## classyburd

yes i have a think for super noodles at the mo too, and crisps. All the totally wrong not healthy stuff anyways


----------



## bethyb

yeah i think im going to have to stock up :) ha OH is working and ive just put the heating on! He thinks im barking to be cold!


----------



## dannydustcart

bethyb said:


> lucky you... i have a toddler to look after and all i wanna do is curl up to montel :)

I got the same problem lol.. jsut wanna curl up and feel a bit sorry for myself but i have a three year old who needs her mummy x


----------



## bethyb

yep my two year old keeps doint the "moooooooooom" and mummy why u sick? :) Im like im not sure sweetheart!? :)


----------

